# Got my new toy



## bradger (Aug 29, 2019)

My new toy came yesterday. 
*Kaduf Pellet Smoker Tray 5" x 8" - 13 Hours of Billowing Smoke, Perfect for Hot and Cold Smoking Meat, Fish, Cheese with Wood Pellets – Works in any Type of Grill or Smoker, Free eBook Smoking Recipes*



 i think im going to have to use it to smoke some cheese today.  isn't there an unwritten rule about having to use a new toy within 24 hours of receiving it.
Anyway i was thinking of starting with a cheddar or pepper jack, im going to use my gas grill to do this. After reading all the reviews about having trouble keeping it lit i figure this will allow enough air flow to prevent it from going out while being closed enough to smoke the cheese.  up dates will be provided once i start.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats on your new toy! Is it cool enough where you are to smoke cheese? If so yeah give it a go. If temps start to rise you can put frozen 2 liter bottles in there to help keep the temps down. Don't let it get too hot though or you will have a giant mess on your hands! Good luck and post some pics


----------



## bradger (Aug 29, 2019)

the cheeses i picked 
jalapeno pepper jack, horseradish cheddar( two types) 
some smoke, 
the toy
and end results only on about 1 hour started to look a little melty 
every thing iv read said let rest loosely raped in wax paper or parchment paper, for three days. so that's what i'm doing. 
i'll up date again around then.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice, another new addition you may like is the amazen mats to set things on Such as cheese, nuts, jerky, fish, etc.


----------



## bradger (Sep 1, 2019)

As promised here is the up date.  the pepper jack came out the best slight smoky taste ill put in longer next time.  the two horseradish the smoke was nonexistent i figure it could stand more time in the smoke or the heat is just two strong. Today was also the minimum for resting so trying a tasting in another day or two.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 1, 2019)

Horseradish Cheddar, I am going to have to try this, I love cheese.

On a cold day, I smoke the cheese for about 3-4 hours, let sit in fridge over night and then vacumn pack. I leave it for one month then start eating it. It always tastes better when it has sat for a few weeks.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

The tray looks familiar. While we've had some cooler days. It is still too soon to cold smoke cheese. Luckily in March and April of this year I was scoring some great deals on cheese. And stockpiled about 40 pounds of smoked cheese. Here is what's left. And are now 5-6 months old. And the flavor is beyond words. My goal is to get some pieces over a year old.










I'll need to start adding the year on the dates as well. Horseradish cheddar is one of my favorites. Along with Gouda and Muenster. Swiss isn't bad. But that needs to rest at least a month before trying. I find the white cheddar does a bit better then the regular for some reason. It tends to be a bit creamier. If you do mozzarella. Be warned that fresh mozzarella takes smoke way faster then the normal store bought variant. The 2 pounds of fresh I did in April is still pretty strong. Good, but strong. The next batch will only get 2 hours of smoke. Putting smoked mozzarella on pizza is out of this world. When I do that. I mix half with smoked. And half not smoked. Here it is 2:30 in the morning. And I'm craving the cheese. Or pizza!


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 2, 2019)

Steve H said:


> {SNIP}
> Putting smoked mozzarella on pizza is out of this world. When I do that. I mix half with smoked. And half not smoked. Here it is 2:30 in the morning. And I'm craving the cheese. Or pizza!


:D I just polished off the last of a cast iron pan pizza I cooked earlier. Used my next to the last chunk of smoked mozzarella and a bunch of Canadian bacon I smoked Friday night. Made one yesterday with spicy chicken Italian sausage but I think the bacon was better. I've got 20 lbs of Tillamook cheddar I picked up this summer on sale just waiting for cooler weather. Definitely need to do more Mozzarella and Gouda this year!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> :D I just polished off the last of a cast iron pan pizza I cooked earlier. Used my next to the last chunk of smoked mozzarella and a bunch of Canadian bacon I smoked Friday night. Made one yesterday with spicy chicken Italian sausage but I think the bacon was better. I've got 20 lbs of Tillamook cheddar I picked up this summer on sale just waiting for cooler weather. Definitely need to do more Mozzarella and Gouda this year!



I keep telling myself to try making the CI pan pizza. I'm going to start buying cheese soon. I'm looking for different cheeses this time. So,I found small squares of Parmesan cheese that I'm going to smoke.






Should have an interesting flair to it!  Havarti is also going to be tried. And, I'm really interested in doing cheese curds. Yancey's fancy curds should fit the bill.


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 2, 2019)

Parmesan sounds good! Want to try Havarti also and had a bunch of people tell me Costco's Jarlsberg is good smoked. I finally found a store 40 miles away that sells horse radish cheese but I haven't made it over there yet. So many cheeses and so little time. :)


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Parmesan sounds good! Want to try Havarti also and had a bunch of people tell me Costco's Jarlsberg is good smoked. I finally found a store 40 miles away that sells horse radish cheese but I haven't made it over there yet. So many cheeses and so little time. :)



Very true! I've seen the Jarlsberg but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 2, 2019)

I also would like to try the Parmesan smoked. It’s hard to get good fresh cheese where I live.

I just did a jalsberg a week ago but still need to wait for a few weeks argh.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> I also would like to try the Parmesan smoked. It’s hard to get good fresh cheese where I live.
> 
> I just did a jalsberg a week ago but still need to wait for a few weeks argh.



I'd be interested in your thoughts with the Jarlsberg cheese when you try it.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 2, 2019)

For sure Steve. Your cheese stockpile is very impressive. We are just coming into summer here so I’m near the end of the cold smoke season, sux.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> For sure Steve. Your cheese stockpile is very impressive. We are just coming into summer here so I’m near the end of the cold smoke season, sux.



Thanks! I'm not fond of winter. But, it does have a couple perks I guess!


----------



## drdon (Sep 2, 2019)

bradger said:


> ...think im going to have to use it to smoke some cheese today


SUPER jealous. Nice job. Looks like they held up well and I'm sure they're gonna taste great.  Smoker trays are certainly a must have! Horseradish Cheddar is my favorite by far! it DOES seem to need more smoke than most. For some reason we can't find it often. Sam's used to carry it by I haven't seen it lately. Maybe I was the only one buying it. Publix sells it in 8oz packages so that's what I get for now. I have 2 pounds of Extra Sharp Cheddar and 1 pound of Colby left. I need to slow down.
Don


----------



## bradger (Sep 2, 2019)

this is going to be my next attempt. i'm going the freeze some water bottles to reduce temp in grill.  also love the vaccume seal some going to do that.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

bradger said:


> this is going to be my next attempt. i'm going the freeze some water bottles to reduce temp in grill.  also love the vaccume seal some going to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of that cheese. Please let us know your thoughts on this.


----------



## bradger (Sep 2, 2019)

i sure will, look for up date Friday or after.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2019)

Your cheese looks really good bradger, It looks like you got it off the smoker just in a nick of time. If you want a more smokey taste just put it back on the smoker. I've double and triple smoked the same block of cheese a few times.

Point for sure
Chris 



Norwester55 said:


> Parmesan sounds good! Want to try Havarti also and had a bunch of people tell me Costco's Jarlsberg is good smoked. I finally found a store 40 miles away that sells horse radish cheese but I haven't made it over there yet. So many cheeses and so little time. :)



Norwester, if you have a store that sell Cabot cheese. They should have or can get Horseradish. 

Chris


----------



## bradger (Sep 2, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> If you want a more smokey taste just put it back on the smoker. I've double and triple smoked the same block of cheese a few times.


that's a good idea i might try that. when i do the new one.


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Norwester, if you have a store that sell Cabot cheese. They should have or can get Horseradish.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I found a little store last spring way out in the boonies but somehow deleted their address and can't remember the name of the place. It doesn't show up on Cabots store locator now. Safeway sells Cabots but not the horseradish stuff. I'll try Fred Meyer and see if they have it. Tillamook and another local dairy pretty much have a stranglehold on the local cheese market. The cheese mafia! :)


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

amazon has horseradish cheese.


----------



## dannylang (Sep 3, 2019)

Congrats on your new toy, looks like cheese is going to be smoked
Dannylang


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

found this on amazon looks interesting
*Wisconsin Specialty Cheese Blocks 7oz each (7 blocks) *
by Farmers Market


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

here is the smoked truffle cheddar right off the smoke.


----------



## drdon (Sep 3, 2019)

Lookin'good.
Don


----------



## Steve H (Sep 3, 2019)

Good color there!


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

it's going to be a hard three days.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 3, 2019)

bradger said:


> it's going to be a hard three days.



It always is!


----------



## dannylang (Sep 4, 2019)

Man that cheese looks good, where’s the ritz crackers.
dannylang


----------



## bradger (Sep 4, 2019)

Right here


----------



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

Just tried a piece of the truffle cheddar it turned out great. 
also tried the horseradish double smoke did the trick thank you gmc2003


----------



## sigmo (Sep 23, 2019)

I've got to find some of that truffle cheddar.  Two tastes I love.  And the same goes for the horseradish cheddar, again, two great tastes I love.  It's been cold enough some nights lately for cheese smoking.  And it's certainly time to start gathering the cheese to have it on the ready.

Why do I read these threads?  It just makes me hungry!


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 24, 2019)

Truffle cheddar sounds outstanding!. I have done the Cabot's Horseradish cheddar, one of my faves. If you can find Finlandia Swiss It makes a great smoked cheese. It is fairly sharp to begin with which pairs nice with the smoke. I think the 90 day mark is where the best flavor develops. Too bad the dept of Agriculture will only sign off on 30 days Re-vacuum packed..


----------



## sigmo (Sep 24, 2019)

I had read that it was OK to store your vacuum packed, smoked hard cheese for years.  So I did.  But I ended up throwing a lot away that was over two years old.  Some that I tried had turned nasty, so I pitched the lot.  I think I'll set one year as about my max now.

If I had done the wax coating routine, with the inner layer done very hot so as to kill off anything on the surfaces of the cheese, it may have been a different story.  But vacuum packed, and stored in my fridge, I found that it can, indeed, go bad.  I didn't get sick, but that which I tasted had done something nasty.

It wasn't visibly moldy, but my taste buds gave me the red-alert!

Some of it may have been OK, but I didn't want to risk it.  However, that opened up a lot of room in my cheese drawer for some new batches!


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 24, 2019)

It probably has to do with the vacuum bags. I'd bet that they degrade a little and allow air in & out. I'd like to try the wax but I always decide that the cheese isn't gonna last long enough to bother. Nights are expected to be in the 40's next week so it's about cold smoking time!


----------

